# ACT/SCoast: Maloneys (or Bumbo?) - 29th dec



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbwqYrkAACPfgAAQQIXKGDAqmAA//9/gMADNWw1MmmknqbFAHqaGmg9J6QRGQg9IAAAAGg0aSajZT1BptRppkeoNGmiMJkKL5x+Yb6LVOxtqb3FzbbI0yKtZ57Xueb5HmtyRD3sGjfhdhsuYLQg3mCUl2Z22hH1elpD5jqqlSOIWgOBX/ffWzrtWHcpNZa18Q4EOkzaIjTGCawSiWiicG1TnnyioqsZCQOZQpAggSSoeQ61yiLwshrSusGmncjWthD5XQ0XF9C1+AlnUMhvSqjiCBAMBKkocYz8VRGHL+LuSKcKEheFTFcg=


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Dang, no dice mate.

Just got back from 7 days of yaking fun, saying that I am hoping to be down the coastal regions on Monday ( Even though I have no hard data to speak of at the moment ). Let me know how you go on the Bass if the wind keeps you off the big blue... I am so keen to get into one of those fish!


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Subject to wind conditions, heading to Maloneys tomorrow morning; 5:30am start.
> 
> All welcome.
> 
> ...


hey Red 
mate if I can get myself out of bed , Im planning on getting on the water by 5.30 am and off by 7.30 as I haveto go to Canberra , possibly see you ot there bro


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

